# Galaxy Nexus Game



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey not exactly sure where to put this, but just wondering if any of you are playing the win a galaxy nexus game on @googlenexus twitter page.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I am playing! I have a real solid entry for the #delicious day 2 contest.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

